# LED nano 2.5 (1 week update pics)



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Aqueon 2.5 gallon tank
(3) Current-USA Powerbrite 10k LED lights
Hagen Elite Mini internal filter 58 GPH 
Marineland Shatterproof 10w heater 
3M ColorQuartz T-grade black sand
Azoo CO2 regulator/solenoid and 5lb CO2 cylinder

This project started as a free tank that I was going to setup for cheap. I picked up the tank and glass top on store credit. I liked the silicone work of the Aqueon tank compared to the Topfin tanks. I had the Hagen Elite Mini sitting around because it used to be my CO2 diffusion method in my 40g. Everything was free so far, great! Too good to be true.. 

For light I wanted something really low profile. I didn't want a lamp, the bedside table this resides on is too small for that to be practical. I didn't really want power compacts because of the potential heat they could transfer to such a small tank. The logical thing was LEDs. I looked at some DIY stuff, but for such a small tank size I thought an off the shelf solution would be best. I decided on the Powerbrites, 4x1w LEDs sounded promising. And just incase they were I decided to get three of them. Oops #1. And as long as I was ordering online I picked up the mini Marineland heater. Hopefully it's good, it was a preset thermostate of 78 degrees and is rated for 3 gallons. Should be nice in a 2.5 gallon tank. I especially liked it for it's small form factor, way smaller than the stealth heaters.

Then I was listing something for sale on Craigslist and happened upon a CO2 setup. It was the Azoo setup from Dr Foster's along with a 5lb tank for $130. I talked it down to $80 and at that price it was impossible to pass up, especially when the CO2 cylinder was a newer aluminum tank to boot. The tubing is garbage, and the glass diffuser was damaged, oh well. And this was Oops #2 for the "free" tank. I guess if I need to feel better about the money spent I can just go to Craigthor's thread and look at all the ADA stuff. I look like a thrifty bum in comparison! :hihi:

The goal here is really to test spin the LEDs and see their usefulness to planted tanks. That's why I got 3 so I can play with various light levels, along with CO2, and report back with the findings. 

For now I think I'm going to create a little background forest of bolbitis fern, with mounds of moss infront, and a little twisted piece of manzanita that looks like a fallen tree. I'll get pics up once the remaining equipment arrives.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like a plan :thumbsup:

Nice scores on the equipment! I can't wait to see your tank evolve.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey! :icon_twis 

I would love to know how those LEDs work out. What are the dimensions of those LEDs? 

Now I demand pics! :thumbsup:

Craig


----------



## julian_photo (Oct 6, 2008)

sounds pretty nice. I want a 2.5g betta tank at some point and would like to see how this goes.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

CobraGuppy said:


> Looks like a plan :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice scores on the equipment! I can't wait to see your tank evolve.


I need to stop looking at Craigslist. If I see a great deal I ignore the fact that I don't necessarily need it. But being a CO2 system, it can get used on any tank so I thought I'd better get it.



Craigthor said:


> Hey! :icon_twis
> 
> I would love to know how those LEDs work out. What are the dimensions of those LEDs?
> 
> ...


You know you're an ADA junkie, we can't all ignore it!

The lights should arrive this afternoon, I'll get pictures up as soon as they do.
Regarding the dimensions, they're 12.25" long, 1.6" wide, 0.75" tall. Should be a perfect fit on the 2.5 gallon.



julian_photo said:


> sounds pretty nice. I want a 2.5g betta tank at some point and would like to see how this goes.


My friend has a betta in his 20L and also wants to home him in a 2.5 gallon after checking it out. Should be interesting to see how much scaping one can easily get done with only 6" of depth. I'm not quite sure what I'll stock mine with. It will probably just be plants in the beginning.

Here's the equipment so far.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

nice. if those LED's work long term I could sneak them into the ADA fixture. probably 4-5 of them 

Craig


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Just got them in, WOW... These things can really throw out some light. It created a nice tight spotlight on the opposite wall of the room when aimed that way. A combination of the LED itself and the conical reflectors. You can see the tight spread in the picture with one LED strip ontop, the light doesn't fully reach the front or back glass. Two strips seems to give the perfect spread for a 2.5 gallon tank. I haven't even tried a 3rd...

Each strip comes with a set of clips that allow you to attach these to the underside of a canopy, as well as adhesive rubber feet to stand them off the top glass. (haven't installed mine yet) I'll get better pictures of everything when I get some more time.

I'd be willing to bet these will grow anything I put under there..


----------



## Sixwing (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm very interested in this. Will keep an eye on the thread- want to see how well LED actually works! 

Thanks for trying it, and posting your results


----------



## luckydud13 (Jun 21, 2008)

Were did you get those?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i thoguht you got 3?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome. I too am interested in where you got them


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sixwing said:


> I'm very interested in this. Will keep an eye on the thread- want to see how well LED actually works!
> 
> Thanks for trying it, and posting your results


You're welcome. I found it strange that there wasn't anyone trying (and posting results from) this light over a nano. Only thing I turned up was a nano reef. Time to change that!

I did order 3, one was missing from the order. I'm currently trying to get that resolved with the retailer. You can find them on any of the main online aquarium places like Dr Foster's, Big Al's, etc.

Here's a better picture of the fixture itself. There is one opening on each end of the fixture where the cords plugin. Power cord goes in one end, and then you can connect additional fixtures through the other end with the link cord. They provide rubber plugs to cap those openings if not being used. You can also see the rubber stand off legs for sitting it on the glass top. There is also clips that grip into those grooves of the fixture for mounting it against the top of a canopy. Overall pretty nice design. The power switch is in an awkward location but a timer negates that anyways. 

I also painted the tank, blacking out the back glass and one of the sides. I went with two sides because it's mainly viewed from a 3/4 view on the bed. It's almost placed in a corner, so you'll never view it from the blacked out end. With the equipment being black it just gives me more space to arrange and hide it all.

Speaking of equipment, does anyone use this 10w Marineland heater??? I love the size, less than 6 inches long, about a half inch thick, and one inch wide. Sure it's preset to 78 degrees, but that's where I'd want it anyways. Much smaller than the Stealth heater I have in my 8g Finnex. I hope there isn't a functional reason it's not widely used... :icon_eek:
Sure it's got red text but the smaller size gives more room to hide it behind hardscape elements or plants.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I use that heater in my Mini-S. Good little heater. It doesn't heat the water as quickly as I'd like, but the trade-off for it's small form factor makes it well worth it to me.


----------



## Gweneth (Feb 17, 2009)

I have one of those heaters in my 3.5 gallon tank. My laser thermometer tells me the water is a cool 69 degrees right now. The tank is slightly bigger than it's rated for, and is near a drafty window, but still...

I just haven't found another heater that will easily fit in the tank yet.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback on the heater.

Gweneth, what is the room temperature that the tank is sitting in? 69 sounds really cool.

Ugly Genius, what is it holding the temp of your 3.5g tank at? Are you saying it's slow to react to the daily fluctuations in temp?


----------



## Gweneth (Feb 17, 2009)

prototyp3 said:


> Gweneth, what is the room temperature that the tank is sitting in? 69 sounds really cool.


The room temp is about 70. So you'd think the water would at least be a bit above that if the heater is set to 78. :icon_conf


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Yes, it's slow to react to daily fluctuations. It's not adequate for my Mini-S in terms of keeping it seventy-eight degrees during the colder months, but it's fine when ambient air temperature is in the mid- to high-sixties.

I really hope those light work out for you as I will get some for my Mini-S if they do.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Really cool lights! I've been watching this thread closely as well. If they work out, I'll definitely pick up a set for my first timer nano tank.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Gweneth said:


> The room temp is about 70. So you'd think the water would at least be a bit above that if the heater is set to 78. :icon_conf


Sounds like you got yourself an inexpensive chiller! :thumbsup:



Ugly Genius said:


> Yes, it's slow to react to daily fluctuations. It's not adequate for my Mini-S in terms of keeping it seventy-eight degrees during the colder months, but it's fine when ambient air temperature is in the mid- to high-sixties.
> 
> I really hope those light work out for you as I will get some for my Mini-S if they do.


Should work out OK for me then as our temp is usually 65+. I've been testing it and it seems to be holding at 78 degrees so far. Hopefully it stays that way.



Outlawboss said:


> Really cool lights! I've been watching this thread closely as well. If they work out, I'll definitely pick up a set for my first timer nano tank.


I hope they work out too, otherwise I'm in a bit of a hole. 
I'm so tempted to turn this into a reef with the intense yet cool lighting.. must resist..

---

Couple more pictures here. I finished the paint job on the tank. It turned out nice, but I'm kind of wishing I went with a light grey instead. I might end up grabbing another tank and trying that as well.

Also got my ColorQuartz T-Grade in the mail. Pretty nice looking substrate. Smaller granules and darker black than Soilmaster Select. Bigger granules than my poolsand and a little lighter as well. We'll see if it holds down plants as well as the poolsand. (which is the easiest thing I've ever planted in)


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

I got the last light. I got some check valves so I can now hook up the CO2. I pulled the heater, the temp is staying around 72-75 without it on. I'm guessing the internal filter is putting off some level of heat. I put in some rocks, planted scraps, so I'll take a picture tomorrow when the lights are on. Anyone have a small portion of HC they'd let me test out in here for a small fee?

First impressions, the black background might have been a mistake. The beams of light are so focused that you see the little spotlight against the black background in the top portion of the tank.. Perhaps it was the cloudy water magnifying the effect, we shall see. Either way, a lighter background would lessen that.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

WOW your lights are bright, but dang...the lights are kinda expensive...$55?


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of updates. I've been busy with an art contest. I'll post some photos of the tank tomorrow if I get some time.

Basically it went like this, I threw in a couple crypts, few nodes of marsilea, some flame moss and HC into the tank along with some CO2. Stuff is growing and pearling, and algae has arrived to the super bright light party. I haven't had a chance to dose it with anything, so that probably hasn't helped. I plan to try and clean out the algae tomorrow along with a large waterchange and start a dosing routine.

Ddtran: Yes, $55 for the light and $45 for the addon link. You save money by not having to replace the bulbs, as well as a few pennies each month by having a 4w light. I think the real bonus at this size though is it doesn't add any heat to the tank, which would be especially important if I went with the reef idea like planned.


----------



## merk1_99 (Nov 11, 2008)

I am following this thread. I am in the process of building my own DIY LED fixture for my finnex 4. All told I am going to spend close to $250 for mine. But like prototyp3 points out I won't have to change the bulbs for 7-10 years. I am lazy on changing the bulbs so that works for me instead of dragging my feet on changing the pc's every 6-8 months. Plus instead 40 watts I will be at 37 watts!! LOL there is much difference there but that is ok it will be dimmable so I can turn the intensity down to match what I want and need.

Anyways get pics up please! I need more inspiration!


----------



## Sixwing (Jan 30, 2009)

Best of luck with your art contest! I look forward to seeing the start of your tank, too.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, so I pulled the plants and did a large water change. I planted some new light hungry plants for testing purposes. Background is e. tenellus micro (we'll see if the red/pink shows up) some midground elatine triandra, and a foreground of HC. I also have a small group of downoi and some marsilea minuta hiding in there.

Day one of photos will start tomorrow.

Any recommendations on how much flourish comprehensive to dose? I dose daily on my 18 gallon tanks, so I want to keep a similar routine for this nano if possible. On the 18g I dose 2ml of tropica plant nutrition each day, what would be the flourish comprehensive equivalent to that? (which I will of course scale down to fit the nano)


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

No need to wait, I snapped some photos today. Pardon the cloudy water, I had just planted the tank, dosed ferts, and there are CO micro bubbles being pumped out the filter.










The camera exaggerates the spot light effect a little bit. The beams are most certainly visible, but a _little_ less than the picture indicates. The bottom and mid level of the tank receive a solid blanket of light, no bare areas. The upper level plants can fall into shadow from being so close to the surface. (see the e. tenellus in the center background which falls inbetween LEDs) Remember this is on a 8" tall tank. Over a 12" tall tank you'd have more height for the LEDs to disperse their light. Even more if you suspend or mount the lights above the tank; mine are sitting directly on the cover. I'm exploring some ideas to suspend them over the tank. Not so much for the light reasons, but to make getting into the tank for maintenance quicker and easier. It's such a pain right now.

I love the shadows the leaves and hardscape items cast with the point light source. They are very crisp. The LEDs also give the exact same shimmer lines of metal halide lighting. You can exaggerate the effect by raising the surface agitation.

So as it stands now there are 3 Current Powerbrite strips on it, so there is a total of 12x1 watt LEDs. Two strips would be more than enough in my opinion, I might knock it down to just two in the beginning as I'm getting the tank established.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

prototyp3 said:


> there are CO micro bubbles being pumped out the filter.


Oh no! Carbon monoxide  lol
Your tank looks great


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Oh no! Carbon monoxide  lol
> Your tank looks great


 

Hehe, looking good!


----------



## iluvbetta (Feb 11, 2009)

That spot light effect looks really good!


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

iluvbetta, Craigthor, clwatkins10, thanks for the comments guys!

Sixwing, thank you for the wishes of luck. I could use some with the competition I'm up against. This was just a mini comp to get the creative juices flowing, the real deal begins this coming week.

merk1_99, 37 watts over a 4 gallon? Wow, that's a ton. I know you said you have a dimmer which is great for control and longevity of the LEDs, but that still seems a little high. I can't wait to see it when you complete the build. Are you fitting it into the Finnex light fixture housing or building your own enclosure?

---

And here are close ups of the left and right side. I figure they'll help give a better view of the growth and color changes.


----------



## lookin_around (Dec 18, 2005)

Awesome looking tank. Looks like you are using a lot of the same plants that I am for my mini. Completely different scape though haha. I like it!


----------



## Sixwing (Jan 30, 2009)

That spotlight effect is really nice! Hope the plants like LED as much as I do. *s* With the sharp shadows and shimmer effect (and a few more sh- words I'm sure I can think of...) that must be really fun to watch.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

So one week has passed by... 


















Since day one I've only been using 2 light strips. (8 watts total) A stem of blyxa and a few sprigs of ET were uprooted during a water change and needed to be replanted. Otherwise no changes. I'm being hit pretty hard by algae, mainly diatoms. My blyxa is turning completely pink/red. The HC is spreading quickly despite some algae.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Looking good. This may be a good alternative to for lighting although a bit pricey.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Need update!


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry for the delay! I was hit with big time algae and I have no livestock in the tank to help combat that. I let it run it's course and it started to kill off some plants. Just now (exactly one month from the tank's start) is the algae starting to diminish.
The background of e. tenellus was pulled as it's fine leaves were hit with algae bad. I just put in some tiny sprigs of water sprite and rotala to see how those respond to the light. I'm hoping the fast growing water sprite will help keep the algae at bay. 

Here she is at one month:








HC has pretty much created a full carpet. 
Downoi is much bigger and multiplying with sideshoots.
Marsilea minuta and ET are growing nicely.
Blyxa died back in size from algae but is bouncing back with a real nice bronze color.

Even with the neglect I've shown this tank I can say that the LEDs are proving themselves to provide a nice level of light. Today I've finally added the 3rd light strip. I guess I miss the algae battle and want it back.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

All I have to saw is sweet. total of 12 watts of lighting? Stil contemplating finding another ADA Mini Solar and turn it into LED.

Craig


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Just to clarify, all the growth has been from just 8 watts. (2 lights) I just put the 3rd light on today. We'll see how that impacts things. Probably more algae!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, that hc grew in quick! It looks good!


----------



## lookin_around (Dec 18, 2005)

Why do you think you are being hit so hard with algae? With the minimal amounts of light you are running, I don't see why you would be getting any algae in the tank. What are you doing for dosing and stuff?

Btw, the tank is looking great. I am hoping that my Blyxa will turn red-ish in color like yours. It's puzzling, I know that Blyxa will turn red in higher light, but you are only running 8 watts. Could you have a nitrate deficiency in your tank? Hmm, just thoughts I guess.

Keep us updated!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

lookin_around said:


> Why do you think you are being hit so hard with algae? With the minimal amounts of light you are running, I don't see why you would be getting any algae in the tank. What are you doing for dosing and stuff?
> 
> Btw, the tank is looking great. I am hoping that my Blyxa will turn red-ish in color like yours. It's puzzling, I know that Blyxa will turn red in higher light, but you are only running 8 watts. Could you have a nitrate deficiency in your tank? Hmm, just thoughts I guess.
> 
> Keep us updated!


 
LED's put out a ton more light than any other. 1000% more efficient than other lighting as well. Blyxa only turns that color wiht super high lighting.

LED's are most compareable to MH lighting as far as intensity. some 50 watts of LED is around 200 watts of MHN in comparison.

Craig


----------



## lookin_around (Dec 18, 2005)

Craigthor said:


> LED's put out a ton more light than any other. 1000% more efficient than other lighting as well. Blyxa only turns that color wiht super high lighting.
> 
> LED's are most compareable to MH lighting as far as intensity. some 50 watts of LED is around 200 watts of MHN in comparison.
> 
> Craig


I was thinking it could be something to do with efficiency of LED's. Just forgot to add that in, haha. It sounds like prototyp3 has got it under control now.


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

This is an awesome thread. I want to start a 2.5 shrimp tank. Given your experience so far, if i just wanted low light plants could i get away with 1 strip? My concern would be that I wouldn't get the same light spread that you are getting with 2 strips.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Honestly, I wouldn't call one strip low light. Whatever is under the LEDs will be getting a high level of light in a 2.5 gallon tank. I do think one light could be manageable with Excel dosing as opposed to CO2 like I'm doing. I can take a picture with just one strip light on so you can get an idea of the light coverage. 
I'm also going to be listing 2 of these lights for sale, one main module and one linking module. I bought a couple more lights as I was going to setup another 2.5 gallon tank. But with 3 tanks already and my art contest going I'm not finding the time or energy to start another tank.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

lookin_around said:


> Why do you think you are being hit so hard with algae?


In addition to the high light scenario that Craigthor explained I think it's also just part of the new tank syndrome. Especially taking into account that I have no algae cleanup crew in there, and it wasn't planted with the fastest of growers to out compete it. And then there is my contribution of slacking on the maintenance. (I'd skip water changes, ignore trimming, etc)


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

That would be great. Thanks. I agree about the low ligh vs high light. I guess I was mainly asking about the spread.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Here are some pictures with the tank lit by just one light, from the front, middle, and finally the back.

























This shows how intense and focused the light really is. Kind of eye opening, maybe I don't want to put the 3rd light on there... :eek5:
I think you could probably get away with one light, depending on your scape and setup. Afterall, the 2.5 is only 6 inches deep. Any open sand up front or hardscape in the back would limit the need for light in those areas. That being said, I've been extremely happy with the look and growing power of two lights.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I missed this thread since I don't have a nano tank, and haven't been following the posts on that subject. Today, I found those lights in the new Dr. F&S catalog and got interested in them. It looks to me like they are all that I thought they would be. And, I suspect you have very high light intensity in that tank. If those lights were used about 15-20 inches from the substrate, the spotlight effect would vanish, and I'll bet you would still have good enough intensity to grow almost anything. These are priced just a little higher than a DIY equivalent fixture would cost.


----------



## Grant (May 11, 2008)

Sorry for dragging up an old(er) post but I haven't checked in here for a while. This post struck me in that it was almost exactly what I have tried (minus the CO2). See this post:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/66113-compact-fluorescent-vs-led-2-5g.html

At any rate, I have been using these LEDs for quite a while now. In general I have found them to work but not be ideal. As the OP here has found it seems that algae growth is an ongoing issue. I have tried a number of plant types. They seem to grow very well for up to several months but then over time algae builds on the leaves and doesn't go away. I have tried adjusting the lengh of the "day" but to no avail.

I have not given up however since the heat from other lights prevents me from having many options. My latest attempt (as of today) is to add more algae eaters. With only a couple of unexpected deaths I have kept 2 otos in the tank along with 7 green neons for about a year and a half now. Today I upped the oto count to 7. We will see if it helps.

The other thing I was hoping to see by now is LEDs that have the spectrum for freshwater; all still seem to be 10K or the blue which are both more suited to saltwater.

Anyway, how has this been going over time?


----------



## ALIFER (Jul 22, 2005)

Those LEDs look like they are working great. Did you ever start dosing? Excel might help with the algae problems. I have one superbrightleds.com Seoul 5 Watt 6300K LED lamp on my 2 gallon tank and it seems to be working well so far. Just click curvilinear II on my sig to see it

-Rick


----------



## Grant (May 11, 2008)

ALIFER said:


> Those LEDs look like they are working great. Did you ever start dosing? Excel might help with the algae problems. I have one superbrightleds.com Seoul 5 Watt 6300K LED lamp on my 2 gallon tank and it seems to be working well so far. Just click curvilinear II on my sig to see it
> 
> -Rick


Very interesting on the lamp you are using. Thanks for sharing. I think in your set-up this is ideal as it is a more cylinder shape tank. I would probably need 2+ since mine is more rectangular. I also noticed something striking in that your lights are nearly double the distance from the water surface as mine are. That may also significantly reduce some unwanted algae growth.

As for dosing, I have not. My mantra in setting this up was simplicity. I only went to the LEDs when the CF was giving off too much heat. Since the tank is only 2.5g I decided I can buy distilled water and have never added any other chemicals.

As I said I am trying the additional natural cleaners first (more otos). Although on that note I am a bit concerned. I got some really cool zebra otos yesterday. They look great but I was taken a bit by surprise in that they are nearly twice the size of my current 2 standard otos. Now I am worried that I may have too many. Oh well, they are new and just getting settled so we will see how they do. I guess if they don't care for the delicious algae in my tank it may be fun to try zucchini and some other things for feeding. My existing 2 have not needed any supplemental feeding at all.


----------



## ALIFER (Jul 22, 2005)

Grant said:


> Very interesting on the lamp you are using. Thanks for sharing. I think in your set-up this is ideal as it is a more cylinder shape tank. I would probably need 2+ since mine is more rectangular. I also noticed something striking in that your lights are nearly double the distance from the water surface as mine are. That may also significantly reduce some unwanted algae growth.
> 
> As for dosing, I have not. My mantra in setting this up was simplicity. I only went to the LEDs when the CF was giving off too much heat. Since the tank is only 2.5g I decided I can buy distilled water and have never added any other chemicals.
> 
> As I said I am trying the additional natural cleaners first (more otos). Although on that note I am a bit concerned. I got some really cool zebra otos yesterday. They look great but I was taken a bit by surprise in that they are nearly twice the size of my current 2 standard otos. Now I am worried that I may have too many. Oh well, they are new and just getting settled so we will see how they do. I guess if they don't care for the delicious algae in my tank it may be fun to try zucchini and some other things for feeding. My existing 2 have not needed any supplemental feeding at all.


Hi Grant,

I originally thought I could go with no dosing until I started seeing thread algae (Cladophora?) and I could not control it by physical removal. I was really thinking about taking down the tank, but then I started really reading the Tom Barr Report and decided to go with his modified non-CO2 maintenance using Excel and it's working great. I have been dosing 0.5 mL of Excel daily & 0.5 mL of Flourish micro trace supplement every other day and it has cleared up the thread algae. I also dose 1 mL of Excel with each gallon of water for water changes. 
I have a link attached if you want to read up on Tom's ideas.
http://www.barrreport.com/articles/433-non-co2-methods.html

-Rick


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

loving the natural look! keep up the good work.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

wow nice tank.. love the lighting


----------

